# Home  made steady rest



## 8ntsane (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is a few pics of the steady rest I built for my Sidney Lathe
I built it with reversible fingers, roller bearing on one side, standard end on the other. 
this steady is more than big enough for my lathe, so I didnt see a need to hinge it.





























Pics are in a random order, Might give some others a few idea,s

Paul


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 24, 2012)

Paul,

Nice job! I like the reversable fingers. They don't get lost when your using one end and the end other is in storage. 

Benny


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Benny

I had a hard time deciding what I wanted for the fingers, so instead of trying to decide, I just did both. Either is allways available that way. I dont use it much, but It works well, and allways there when I need it.

Paul


----------

